# 50 dogs who don't know how big they are



## Prairie dog (Jan 23, 2021)

50 dogs who don't know how big they are​
*https://www.boredpanda.com/giant-dog-breeds/*


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2021)

They're breathtaking! Here is one-


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 23, 2021)

I fell in love with so many!

LOVE the wolf dog!


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 23, 2021)

I would not want to clean up behind one of those!


----------



## Keesha (Jan 23, 2021)

Or clean up the drool that’s the equivalent of 6 egg whites.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 23, 2021)

Sadly, most over large dogs do not live very long lives.  I have a friend who has a Brainard puppy and he can knock me across the room with his affectionate hugs.  He is a monster and Marley gives him the business when he wants to play with her.  His paws look like they belong on and elephant.  Marley just shudders when I say,  "here comes Oliver."  lol.


----------

